# Reguläre Ausdrücke oder eigenes Script?



## DexXxtrin (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin beim anpassen meines phpBB3 Forums auf folgenden Code gestossen:

```
<!-- IF not S_USER_LOGGED_IN and not S_IS_BOT -->
	<br clear="all" />

	<form method="post" action="{S_LOGIN_ACTION}">

	<table class="tablebg" width="100%" cellspacing="1">
	<tr>
		<td class="cat"><h4><a href="{U_LOGIN_LOGOUT}">{L_LOGIN_LOGOUT}</a></h4></td>
	</tr>
	<tr>
		<td class="row1" align="center"><span class="genmed">{L_USERNAME}:</span> <input class="post" type="text" name="username" size="10" />&nbsp; <span class="genmed">{L_PASSWORD}:</span> <input class="post" type="password" name="password" size="10" />&nbsp; <!-- IF S_AUTOLOGIN_ENABLED --> <span class="gensmall">{L_LOG_ME_IN}</span> <input type="checkbox" class="radio" name="autologin" /><!-- ENDIF -->&nbsp; <input type="submit" class="btnmain" name="login" value="{L_LOGIN}" /></td>
	</tr>
	</table>
	{S_LOGIN_REDIRECT}
	{S_FORM_TOKEN}
	</form>
<!-- ENDIF -->
```

Nun wollte ich fragen, was die auskommentierten Stellen sind, sowie die Ausdrücke zwischen den Klammern {}? 
Handelt es sich hier um Stellen, die über ein eigenes Script ersetzt werden oder sind das Reguläre Ausdrücke?


Gruss DeXxXtrin


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,

das sieht nach einem Template aus, das von PHP gelesen wird und die Ausdrücke zwischen den {} durch einen anderen Text ersetzt. Weiß zwar nicht, wie der Parser von phpBB funktioniert, denke aber dass das in den Kommentaren so eine Art einfache Logik ist, die der Parser dann auswertet.

In dem von dir geposteten Ausschnitt würde ich sagen dass dies, also der Logoutbutton und der Username daneben, nur angezeigt wird, falls der Benutzer nicht angemeldet und kein Bot ist.

Grüße,
BK


----------

